

BMW board member raises red flag on connected car privacy - hackuser
http://www.fiercewireless.com/europe/story/bmw-board-member-raises-red-flag-connected-car-privacy/2015-01-16

======
SixSigma
> no auto manufacturer wants to be the first to risk a customer backlash by
> releasing the information.

How I wish one of them would want to be the first to say "We won't release
your data to third parties, without prior consent - no exceptions".

